# My dolphins



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Here's some of the "dolphins" - C. moorii. I have seven of them in the tank, and while I have no clue of the ratio of males to females, they have just started breeding - I have one female holding currently. The largest are about 5" or slightly over at this point, and are colouring up nicely. They are definitely one of my favorite Africans; the tank was specifically set up for them and the phenos. They are super pretty when they're displaying for each other.


----------



## weirt16 (Aug 6, 2013)

beautiful fish!!!!!!


----------



## suicidalsam (Jul 14, 2013)

I am quite new to cichlids, i got 8 yellow labs in my 55 gal, would like to put some blue dolphin's in it. is it ok to mix these two? and will both of them breed in the same tank? btw, my yellow lab seems to attack anything i put in that tank, event the plecos. they have killed 4 of my electric blue haps already. can you give me some suggestions as you seem to have yellow labs n blue dolphins in the same tank.

BTW awesome photographs.


----------



## wax32 (Aug 3, 2013)

Very pretty fish. Love those guys.


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

nice pics


----------



## audierou (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice looking moorii. What size tank are they in?


----------



## Graffiti (Aug 17, 2013)

suicidalsam said:


> I am quite new to cichlids, i got 8 yellow labs in my 55 gal, would like to put some blue dolphin's in it. is it ok to mix these two? and will both of them breed in the same tank? btw, my yellow lab seems to attack anything i put in that tank, event the plecos. they have killed 4 of my electric blue haps already. can you give me some suggestions as you seem to have yellow labs n blue dolphins in the same tank.
> 
> BTW awesome photographs.


blue dolphs are haps and get pretty big, i wouldn't suggest putting them in a 55g not even one let alone a group of them, tank is just way too small. plus its not a good idea to mix mbuna(i know you just have yellow labs and there fairly docile, put it sounds like yours are pretty aggressive.) and haps if your just starting out in this hobby, there's just so much learn.


----------



## audierou (Jul 25, 2012)

Those yellow labs must need anger management! Haha. You sure they are labidochromis?


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful fish, good pics too.


----------

